# Windmill for pumping well.



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

This used to be quite common back in the 'old days' but fell out of favor when cheap electricity came along.

Are the older style windmills(aeromotor is one I think) a good idea for a source of power for a well pump?

We are building on a hill in NC and IF the wind is sufficient(not sure HOW to find out if this is the case...any thoughts??) to power a windmill I would LOVE to have one.

Also IF there is sufficient wind,could a generator be hooked up to provide power to our place?

Thanks.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The old Aermotor style windmills are great for running a pump to pump water, but not good for generating electricity, for reasons regularly discussed here and on other forums. They produce good starting torque, which is just what you need to get a pump cylinder down in the water to start moving, but don't turn fast enough or produce enough power to efficiently run a generator or alternator.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Some suppliers for the mechanical windmill style pumps:

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterPumping/waterpumping.htm#Windmill

It looks like they may have some advantage over the wind turbine -> electic pump arrangement in that they pump in low winds.

The Oasis one show startup at 3mph and 20 gal/hr at 5 mph.

They definitely don't give them away.

Gary


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.

While I like the idea of a self sufficient method of pumping water,is a windmill an economical alternative to a regular electric pump?

Wells in the area are I believe shallow.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Some people figure that a windmill is cheaper in the long run than an electric pump, but the first costs probably will be more. You need a cistern to store water so you can use it when needed since wind will not coordinate with your water usage. I would consider rainwater collection from the house and building roofs, however, as a possible alternative to a well and pump.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

The old-order menonites around here use windmills to pump their water all the time. Seems to work for them.  

Cindyc.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Along with the windmill for pumping water, the Amish use a gas powered "pump jack".
It is a gearbox w/two arms that lift the pump rod up and down.
Driven by a 3-4 hp gas motor.


----------

